# Silver King Signature Series



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Macro Skiff
Picked up this Silver King Signature series last year and have really been enjoying fishing it. Originally built for Stu Apte, inside hatches are signed by him.

Any other Silver King owners here?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

sweet boat! is that backstop on the poling platform just for sitting without falling off the back?


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

g8rfly said:


> sweet boat! is that backstop on the poling platform just for sitting without falling off the back?


Thanks!
It’s a sissy bar that extends up. I mostly use it as you mentioned, a back rest for sitting up there lol


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Way cool, never seen an extendable one!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Former 16 Signature owner. Good all-around boats. The quality was better with the original builder than after BPS starting mass producing them.

Sounds like you are enjoying yours.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

For Sale?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Modern Classic👍
My 15 year old son’s best friend is the grandson of the original builder.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1994.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

I really enjoyed mine, wish I never sold it !!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice one!
That molded diamond pattern non-skid is the best there is for bare feet.
And that rub rail is wrecker truck grade.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the non-skid is great for shoes and bare feet but hell on bare knees. it's a cheese grater


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Friend of mine has one i think its an 89.. Awesome boats


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

I've only ever been on one, but I enjoyed every second of it. Curious, though, the one I was on would splash between the cap and the rub rail. The water would seep through with every wave we hit. Is that a common thing or was the rub rail loose on the one I was on?


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> I've only ever been on one, but I enjoyed every second of it. Curious, though, the one I was on would splash between the cap and the rub rail. The water would seep through with every wave we hit. Is that a common thing or was the rub rail loose on the one I was on?


Just a loose rub rail. Either they missed a screw or it pulled through. My boat will do that if I hit swells just right and it sprays water towards the console. I’m just too lazy to fix it but it’s an easy fix, either a screw or rivet.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

mine does that too when running in certain conditions and nothing is loose. never bothered me.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

here's a good view of the hull shape.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I found this silver king in a field when I was in middle school. I told my dad and we grabbed it.Ended up being a stolen boat. The cops notified the owner and he came to look at the boat with his insurance guy and said it was trash. So we ended up with it and Put a motor in it.Silver king poling platform and fabricated a center hatch. Eric’s outboard wired it and put a 1997 Yamaha c115 on it. I loved that and fished the hell out of it for years.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 197327
> 
> I found this silver king in a field when I was in middle school. I told my dad and we grabbed it.Ended up being a stolen boat. The cops notified the owner and he came to look at the boat with his insurance guy and said it was trash. So we ended up with it and Put a motor in it.Silver king poling platform and fabricated a center hatch. Eric’s outboard wired it and put a 1997 Yamaha c115 on it. I loved that and fished the hell out of it for years.


I drooled over your boat years before meeting you. I remember it around Key Largo very well.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 197327
> 
> I found this silver king in a field when I was in middle school. I told my dad and we grabbed it.Ended up being a stolen boat. The cops notified the owner and he came to look at the boat with his insurance guy and said it was trash. So we ended up with it and Put a motor in it.Silver king poling platform and fabricated a center hatch. Eric’s outboard wired it and put a 1997 Yamaha c115 on it. I loved that and fished the hell out of it for years.


that's the only red one beside's mine I've ever seen. it's different though as mine is all white in the cockpit, splash well and around the hatches.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

devrep said:


> that's the only red one beside's mine I've ever seen. it's different though as mine is all white in the cockpit, splash well and around the hatches.


 It’s a 1997 hull and that’s the original gelcoat. I’ve notice other silver kings had a recessed front deck and mine was flush all around.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I tried to buy one in the keys a few years back but the seller told me he was not available and would be back in 30 days

Dont know maybe doing 30 days in the hole. Wanted to buy it but never got to see it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeChamp12 said:


> It’s a 1997 hull and that’s the original gelcoat. I’ve notice other silver kings had a recessed front deck and mine was flush all around.


I didn't notice the front deck. the back deck is different too. every one I've seen has had the recessed front deck to keep fly fishing line on the deck and they have all had 4 rear hatches. maybe yours was a different brand? did it have a long skinny hatch in the cockpit deck?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

The cockpit hatch was about 24”x14” I used to stash my cast net in it. I wonder if the original owner redid the front deck? The two back storage hatches were plumbed for livewell or release wells @devrep


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

LowTideFly said:


> Macro Skiff
> Picked up this Silver King Signature series last year and have really been enjoying fishing it. Originally built for Stu Apte, inside hatches are signed by him.
> 
> Any other Silver King owners here?
> ...


I sold my 92 silver flash model almost two years ago. I fished it for 17 years and it was rock solid.

Note I didn't use the Bimini, lol. The first owner put it on. It's south of Jacksonville now


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeChamp12 said:


> The cockpit hatch was about 24”x14” I used to stash my cast net in it. I wonder if the original owner redid the front deck? The two back storage hatches were plumbed for livewell or release wells @devrep


if it was a SilverKing 16 foot with a hatch in the cockpit floor it was the SilverFlash model.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

That’s it @devrep it was set up with a center console the way the rigging and old screw holes were. That’s why I think the hatch wasn’t as long in the deck.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I forget which one, flash or signature, were built by 2 guys that worked for Mark Scott. Their boats had flush decks, as did the bps silver kings. 99% of silver kings left are in hommassee area. And still fishing.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

here's the ST Pete Sun Sentinel article about Bass Pro buying SilverKing Boats. the article is dated March 17, 1996. it states that BPS bought SKB "last August" and that BPS production "started last month", which would be Feb of 1996.

2 BIG-NAME SPORT BOATS ARE REFLOATED – Sun Sentinel (sun-sentinel.com)


----------



## Vipeout2008 (5 mo ago)

jonny said:


> Modern Classic👍
> My 15 year old son’s best friend is the grandson of the original builder.


Hey Johnny, I'm looking at a 1996 model SK flash 16. Was Mark still involved in their production when they moved it to Punta Gorda? I've heard conflicting reports. Trying to determine if it's one of the "bad" Bass Pro models or if the QC issues from the later boats did not affect the 1996 model. If your son knows Mark, do you think he would mind asking? I just made a post asking about this with pics of the boat but haven't gotten any replies yet. Thanks for your time! 
Murray


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Vipeout2008 said:


> Hey Johnny, I'm looking at a 1996 model SK flash 16. Was Mark still involved in their production when they moved it to Punta Gorda? I've heard conflicting reports. Trying to determine if it's one of the "bad" Bass Pro models or if the QC issues from the later boats did not affect the 1996 model. If your son knows Mark, do you think he would mind asking? I just made a post asking about this with pics of the boat but haven't gotten any replies yet. Thanks for your time!
> Murray


I will reach out to him may take a a day or two


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Looks like the OPs Silver King is for sale, just saw it on FB marketplace.


----------



## Vipeout2008 (5 mo ago)

skinny_fishing said:


> Looks like the OPs Silver King is for sale, just saw it on FB marketplace.


Can you include a link? I searched and didn't see anything other than the boat I'm interested in


----------



## Vipeout2008 (5 mo ago)

jonny said:


> I will reach out to him may take a a day or two


Thank you so much. I am thinking about going down there tomorrow or the next day to look at the boat. Would be so helpful to have that info!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Vipeout2008 said:


> Can you include a link? I searched and didn't see anything other than the boat I'm interested in







__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Vipeout2008 (5 mo ago)

jonny said:


> I will reach out to him may take a a day or two


Hi Jonny, not trying to be a pest, but have you had a chance to ask? I've got a narrow time window to be able to look at the boat. It's a couple hours away and don't want to commit to the trip if it's not worth it. Thanks!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Vipeout2008 said:


> Hi Jonny, not trying to be a pest, but have you had a chance to ask? I've got a narrow time window to be able to look at the boat. It's a couple hours away and don't want to commit to the trip if it's not worth it. Thanks!


Sorry I will get him to ask now. My 16 year old summer schedule and my work schedule doesn’t work well together😂


----------



## Vipeout2008 (5 mo ago)

jonny said:


> Sorry I will get him to ask now. My 16 year old summer schedule and my work schedule doesn’t work well together😂


Thanks again man. For what it's worth, the owner sent me a picture of the title and looks like it might actually be a 1997 model? Might make a difference.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Vipeout2008 said:


> View attachment 213227
> 
> 
> Thanks again man. For what it's worth, the owner sent me a picture of the title and looks like it might actually be a 1997 model? Might make a difference.


Yeah they sold out in 94. So I guess he didn’t have much to offer as to what went down after. That was as much as I got out of the two 16 year olds texting with no interest in it😩


----------



## Vipeout2008 (5 mo ago)

jonny said:


> Yeah they sold out in 94. So I guess he didn’t have much to offer as to what went down after. That was as much as I got out of the two 16 year olds texting with no interest in it😩


Lol thanks for your help with it! Really appreciate it


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Vipeout2008 said:


> Lol thanks for your help with it! Really appreciate it


Yeah sorry I couldn’t get much more info. I personally don’t know him. Just met him once briefly a couple years ago. When I was dropping my kid off.


----------

